# I have lost my mind............Diamond Bleu Jade is ours



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, I saw her little face and OMG......my new large stroller has 4 leads inside right? sooooooo We now have our 4th Maltese.

Diamond Bleu Jade is adorable, a tad shy. She's got big "doe-eyes" and the sweetest temperment. She is a Diamond retiree and she is a few weeks older than my Emma. I picked her up this morning. I took Twinkle with me so Du ( the breeder) and his wife SueAnn could see how well Twinkle is doing.


We stopped at KFC on the way home for a grilled chicken breast as nothing can convince a dog that you are a terrific new owner better than the tender white meat of a grilled chicken breast !

Twinkle was nice to Jade in the car for the hour plus ride home. We stopped at animal control for a license and microchip. they did the girl bonding thing in my over sized couch-like car seat.

Then home we came. I had prepared her her own Xpen and bed and set-up but the "girls" were wanting to give her a welcome party and they won out within the first few hours. At first I gave her time to feel nice and safe in her space. We waited until everyone on both sides was wagging their tails.
Bleu Jade was nervous at first but she finally wagged her tail and seemed to want to play with them. It really was funny to watch........... they were like nosey neighbors that had to check out her & her apartment. Then Bleu Jade ventured out and sniffed around the one room, choosing to retreat back to her safe bed when she was a bit nervous....We let her set the pace and even had 30 minutes of fun in the yard. 

Here are some of the better pictures. Note Mimi tasting Jade's water in the free standing water bottle and Twinkle eatting her food and snacks. Even Emma seemed to give her the seal of approval. 

She is sleepin peacefully now.......its been a whirlwind for her...
She is already loved:wub:... we are crazy about her but

we are not crazy about her name....
Anyone have any good name suggestions?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She is adorable! I thought hubby said 3 was enough??? Did he cave as long as it was a female??? I am so happy that all the girls seem to be getting along! What about Diamond for a name?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on Jade! She is even more beautiful in a "home setting"! I'm glad the others are getting along with her already...they're all so cute together!


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Well, that is just adorable ~ :wub:

Beautiful all of them -- not to change subject, but where did you get that cute little octagon type puppy pen?

Congratulations on your new baby. 

Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow!! Congratulations!! She's such a beauty. She really lucked out by getting to come home with you!! Fantastic news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cat -- all I could think about when I read this was reading the book "Cheaper by The Dozen" when I was a kid. What were a few extra siblings,huh? Congrats. they look like peas in a pod.:hump: When I saw Jade posted on the other thread I thought she was just precious. I like the name Jade...I personally think it fits her perfectly...a little gem.:wub::wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Cat, I just love her!! She is gorgeous and so sweet looking! Will you be taking her to Nationals? :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

I'm so excited for you!!! 

When I saw the thread I was so hoping this was the reason!

She looks like she's fitting in so well and she really is a doll. I can't get over how puppy-ish she looks even at 2 years. She is so pretty! 

By the way (and this may be no help at all..) but here are the names I was considering before I decided on Leila  

Aria (Italian “Air”)
Aurora (Rory) (Italian “Dawn)
Deliah
Gemma (Italian “Jewel”)
Mia
Bijou
Allegra


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG you are one lucky lady! Now that I have added a second fluff I want more! Malts are like cookies, you can't have just one!! Congrats on your new addition. She is adorable :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

:chili:I've been waiting all day for her intro:thumbsup:

OMG she is so adorable! I'm so happy she's home with you!

I bet she'll open up in no time and soon be one of the pack.

Blue Jay is really Blue Jade? See, I did have trouble understaning Du LOL!

Congrats and thank you for giving her a good home:aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!! She looks like she has fit in quite nicely!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Did you get to meet her puppies? :wub: Du said they were beautiful.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

She is adorable, actually all of your babies are. Congrats!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! She is precious!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Cat, she is absolutely darling! I love her sweet little face. She is precious! Lucky you and lucky her to have gone to such a loving home. Congrats!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

She is so precious, and lucky to have you as her new momma!!! :wub:

I like the name Jade.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations. A little doll.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

ariamaltese said:


> Well, that is just adorable ~ :wub:
> 
> Beautiful all of them -- not to change subject, but where did you get that cute little octagon type puppy pen?
> 
> ...


I got the puppy pen at a dog show in Brooksville for $65 but you can get them on E Bay for just under $40 ( for the medium- my pink one) The small and medium have floors The large ( I have a Lg green one) is taller and has a removable floor. They are all great. They fold flat and come with a zipper bag to store or carry with a handle. They are great for hotel rooms.
The pens have 2 zipper doors that roll up and velcro out of the way and they also have a removable zip on zip off screen roof. I love that I can put my little ones out in the yard in a hawk proof pen. The pen is perfect for keeping them separate too. 
To Close them up you turn them on their side ( like a tire)and karate chop a top vane and it will be 2 cubes and you chop in each corner. Takes 30 seconds. They come in many colors.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

She is beautiful. Her eyes have such a sparkle to them :wub:. 
Congratualtions. She fits perfect into your family.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats Cat! 
Bleu Jade is adorable! I _love_ her eyes! :wub:
It looks like she is fitting in wonderfully with your girls!

Now you can make full use of your large stroller! :thumbsup:


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, Cat. 

Heidi


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

All 4 of them will be with me at Nationals.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh my she is adorable! You are so lucky, your girls are so cute!! I want to come and give them all smooches and Babydoll would love to play with the girls!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG you are as crazy as I am!!!! CONGRATS on your new baby!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! She looks right at home already!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! How exciting! She's a doll! All of your girls are gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ariamaltese said:


> Well, that is just adorable ~ :wub:
> 
> Beautiful all of them -- not to change subject, but where did you get that cute little octagon type puppy pen?
> 
> ...


 I bookmarked this a couple weeks ago,love the doggie stuff. That have these and it's on my list of "wanna gets".
Dog Crate - Soft Side Playpen


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! congrats! I like Jade..I think it's a cute name


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW she has the prettiest eyes! congrats!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww she's too cute!:wub::wub: She looks like Twinkles identical twin! LOL I love your topic title.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a doll :tender: I would love to have all of those malts, but not the grooming.......


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is going to be outstanding!!:wub: Look at those eyes and that face and she seems like she is ice white. Congratulations!! I love her....such a love!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!

I bet you'll have half a dozen malts by December LOL!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cat, she is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrat's Cat!! Can't wait to see you and the kids at nationals. Mercedes sends kisses and:wub:

Cathy and Mercedes


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh wow... she has a beautiful face! And she looks like she fits right 
in with your beautiful bunch. Congratulations! And... keep the
pictures coming!!

Debbie


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well last night after hubby got home Bleu Jade was anxious but happy. You could tell she was confused, a few times she went to the windows and just looked out. There is plenty to see here.....miniature horses , big horses, guinea fowl. Lots to sniff,and lots to explore too. The other girls (who are all young) really took to her and you could tell she wanted to be part of their pack. Emma is about 2-3 weeks younger than 27 month old Bleu Jade, Mimi is 10 months old and Twinkle is 7 months old. And weight wise Emma is just under 7 lbs, Bleu Jade is maybe 5ish lbs, Mimi is 3.6 lb and Twinkle is 2.6 lbs They are like stair steps in size.

My husband fell in love too. She really worked him good....batting those big eyes and snuggling in his neck sealed the deal.

Bleu Jade gets A+ for pee pee pad her first day and night......At bedtime I put her in a pen with a pad and she peed a ENORMOUS amount of urine so we opted to let her sleep in bed with everyone else. My husband was playing with everyone in bed....you all know the squeeky under the covers games etc etc. Well Bleu Jade chimed right in ! She dug and wagged her tail so much I thought it would wag off! She loves toys and she loves playing !Our shrinking Violet bloomed into a real fiesty girl ! The other girls all played well with her and everyone got worn out ! One last trip to peepee pads for all and we all watched Dancing with the Stars and American Idol until everyone was fast asleep.

This morning Bleu Jade met the 2 persian cats and they seemed to approve of her too. 
She ate breakfast and is way less shy. She even found the wee wee pad herself and used it for pee and poop so for a retiree she gets an A+ for day 1.

Now she is exploring and checking out the toys. They are playing tag around the fireplace. 

I promise more pictures later on today.

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: What the heck is going on here!!!! You got ANOTHER malt!??? I must have missed something somewhere along the line...... Holy Cow!!!



Well, all I can say is......:aktion033::chili: Yeay for you!!!!!!!!!! FOUR!! My, you are a brave woman, LOL.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your new, sweet family member, Cat!
She's really cute and I love her name! 

Great news! Hope to see more pics soon ...! 

Xoxo,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww my gosh, she is too cute!!  i love your photos


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

2maltmom said:


> :w00t: What the heck is going on here!!!! You got ANOTHER malt!??? I must have missed something somewhere along the line...... Holy Cow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is......:aktion033::chili: Yeay for you!!!!!!!!!! FOUR!! My, you are a brave woman, LOL.


 



Yeah 4 ! Four like the A team( with Tink) and Dr Jaimie's "P's"

But come bath days I may feel like :smpullhair: or:OMG!: or :faint: or:crying 2:

Right now things are going well :Sunny Smile:and I am so:happy: I am on:cloud9:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> Well last night after hubby got home Bleu Jade was anxious but happy. You could tell she was confused, a few times she went to the windows and just looked out. There is plenty to see here.....miniature horses , big horses, guinea fowl. Lots to sniff,and lots to explore too. The other girls (who are all young) really took to her and you could tell she wanted to be part of their pack. Emma is about 2-3 weeks younger than 27 month old Bleu Jade, Mimi is 10 months old and Twinkle is 7 months old. And weight wise Emma is just under 7 lbs, Bleu Jade is maybe 5ish lbs, Mimi is 3.6 lb and Twinkle is 2.6 lbs They are like stair steps in size.
> 
> My husband fell in love too. She really worked him good....batting those big eyes and snuggling in his neck sealed the deal.
> 
> ...


That is the best transition I have heard of! It is so good that she fits right in........this is how my brain works. I am thinking, I wonder if she remembers the little one that you just got from Diamond? Were they friends and is that why she feels so comfortable at your home. Whatever, she has a wonderful forever home and it just warms my heart!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Your whole pack is so lucky to have each other. Is it crazyness with 4? I fell in love with her picture, too, but didn't even try to talk with DH about her. I can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Now I don't want to jinx anything but I find that my Malts are all fairly quiet. I am not very tolerant of barking for barking sake. If they bark for a reason thats fine and then I expect them to stop and so far I have had great success in curbing nuisance barking. 

earlier they were running around a bit but it was all fairly quiet. The only hostility was Bleu Jade wanting something that Twinkle had ( I think cheese) and Twink snapped to make her back off. Twinkle is definitely the Alpha dog ( at least in her mind) I give my old Sheltie Katie( age 12-13) medicine in cheese and they each get a tiny piece of cheese- Bleu Jade wanted her own AND Twinkles.Twinkle was having no part of that!

Emma likes that Jade wants to follow her around. Mimi is my loner so most of the time she could care less. Twinkle ( my velcro dog- who has the strongest personality) I think is a tab jealous so I make sure that they each are getting attention without the other watching.

They are all napping now and Jade has claimed a dog bed that was new and given to her upon arrival. Anytime she is anxious she looks for the bed and dives into it.

So far no pee or poop accidents either.........Either I am trained or she is. 

And honestly I think this has been a remarkably uneventful transition so far. I think Jade likes the other girls and not being alone. She recently weaned puppies and I 'll bet she likes company without being pulled on and assaulted. I can definitely tell she is young, she still loves toys and playing.

Emma had a big toy Monkey with long arms and legs and 3 of them were all attached to it and running at one point - Mimi had decided she was not playing- she is the aristocrat-


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, Congratulations, Jade seems like the perfect fit!!:chili: I love her name too. She is beautiful:wub:.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cat, my jaw dropped when I read this. I can't turn my back on you for minute. Wow, another Diamond. She is a real cutie. She looks exactly like one of Bogie's friends in agility, Sebastian. Sebastian is also a Diamond and about the same age as Jade so they may even be littermates. I'll have to ask who the dam and sire are. What a car load you're going to have going to Nationals. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Fun Fun*

Ms. Catherine Hello I am new to SM and it is ? addictive almost to read about all the happiness that Maltese bring to families... Your Jade is beautiful and it is so cute how the rest of your clan is welcoming her... ... :tender: Jeanne


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Cat, my jaw dropped when I read this. I can't turn my back on you for minute. Wow, another Diamond. She is a real cutie. She looks exactly like one of Bogie's friends in agility, Sebastian. Sebastian is also a Diamond and about the same age as Jade so they may even be littermates. I'll have to ask who the dam and sire are. What a car load you're going to have going to Nationals. Can't wait to see everyone.


She does look like Sebastin. That would be cool if they are littermates.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable...Congratulations!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, she's so cute. I missed the other thread so this is a surprise. I love the pic of her standing in the doorway of the xpen.

How about Jaime? 
or Mandy (which came to mind this morning when I was daydreaming of dog names, some day if I get another one)


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Diamond Bleu Jade's parents are CH Marcris Don Juan and Angel Diamond Little Gordy. Her birthdate is Jan 24 2008. I am sure she has some relative's on here. She must have cousins that are Angel and Diamond and Marcris lines.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> Diamond Bleu Jade's parents are CH Marcris Don Juan and Angel Diamond Little Gordy. Her birthdate is Jan 24 2008. I am sure she has some relative's on here. She must have cousins that are Angel and Diamond and Marcris lines.


she is related to remy! remy's grandfather is Marcris Don Juan


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> Okay, I saw her little face and OMG......my new large stroller has 4 leads inside right? sooooooo We now have our 4th Maltese.
> 
> Diamond Bleu Jade is adorable, a tad shy. She's got big "doe-eyes" and the sweetest temperment. She is a Diamond retiree and she is a few weeks older than my Emma. I picked her up this morning. I took Twinkle with me so Du ( the breeder) and his wife SueAnn could see how well Twinkle is doing.
> 
> ...


 She is just adorable. Looks like he cuts his dogs hair as short as I do for maintanence.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jade's grandfather (on her father's side) is Cosy's father. (Am. Ch. Angel's Validian Raising Spirit ROM)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

EmmasMommy said:


> Diamond Bleu Jade's parents are CH Marcris Don Juan and Angel Diamond Little Gordy. Her birthdate is Jan 24 2008. I am sure she has some relative's on here. She must have cousins that are Angel and Diamond and Marcris lines.


She was born on my birthday!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I'm late to the party, but CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm in love with Jade's face and eyes, she is so pretty! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh wow!! Congratulations! She's adorable and I loved reading about what a good girl she is :wub: I can't wait to see more pictures and stories.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> Cat, my jaw dropped when I read this. I can't turn my back on you for minute. Wow, another Diamond. She is a real cutie. She looks exactly like one of Bogie's friends in agility, Sebastian. Sebastian is also a Diamond and about the same age as Jade so they may even be littermates. I'll have to ask who the dam and sire are. What a car load you're going to have going to Nationals. Can't wait to see everyone.


Reva you are slow steppin....it's your turn to get 2 more so we can make it a Florida thing!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I missed the other thread so this is a wonderful surprise. She is so pretty! I don't know if she's related to Preston because I need to get that info from Du but I'm sure they were buddies back in Orlando.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new arrival! Wow four.... I can barely handle ONE!! I was wondering if they were related to each other? I always wonder if dogs know that they are related.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think she is beautiful as all ur girls are!!! wow ! and she does look like a pup!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations! There's nothing like adding a new member to the family. Hey, since you already have a "Twinkle" how about renaming her "Sparkle"?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats  she is DARLING

Kat


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Jade is still doing very well. No altercations, no peepee or poop mistakes. She has come out of her shell and plays and interact with all of the gang well and wags her tail when you talk to her..

I had tears in my eyes earlier today when I took them ( Twinkle, Emma and Jade) out to play .( Mimi can't run in oak pollen) Jade chased the guinea hen and ran her little legs off. She sniffed and sniffed and ran with all over. You could see the joy in her , I don't ever think she ran like this and had so much outdoor freedom in her life! She was covered with oak pollen and quite messy but she was a happy little dog ! Twinkle is still a little scared of the big world of outdoors and tends to get tired out pretty quickly. Emma is our tomboy and fast as the wind and she takes the pack lead. They all visited the minis horses in front and chased each other and the guinea bird. The freedom is great for them.

After about 20-30 minutes they were all tired out and came in, to get brushed and take naps.
Within minutes of laying down they all looked comatose. ( Dirty but unconscious!)


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

who could not fall in love with that gorgeous face . . . it sure was too hard to resist isn't it . . .but am sure you have no regrets as they are just way too addicting, these malt babies . . . lucky you to have 4 fluffs . . .:wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it safe to say? : Diamonds are a girl's best friend


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats!!! I was wondering who the lucky person was that snatched up Jade!  She's gorgeous! So glad to hear she's fitting in perfectly. Lucky you.  Btw, I like the name Jade. Very cute and it matches her.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Jade is such a beautiful name for such a beatiful puppy!

Is there going to be Malt #5? Or will that lead to Divorce Court?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Our husbands are soooooo gullible!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay truth is I had an offer from someone to take a fifth ( a rehoming due to a severe illness) and my sister really wants the 5th so...........I don't have a 5th but now I have my sister Sue taking on her own......

My husband is calling me a Maltese Magnet........now my four will have a "cousin" dog that visits frequently. My sister is a widow and my age who loves my girls and now she will have a Fluff of her own to love. She also sews and loves dogs. I think she will design custom made dog wear. So stay tuned she will be joining us in the next month or so. Maybe even before the Nationals. My sister will be attending.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, how gorgeous.


----------

